# Sugimori Splices/Recolors!



## Mewtwo (Nov 7, 2008)

Well, you heard right. The impossible is possible. Please note, though, they will be Pixel Artish when done(unless otherwise noted: We have Photoshop at my grandma's =D) 

Rules:
1. I only accept four at a time. No more. If I say requests are closed, or you see the slots are full, DON'T REQUEST.
2. You may request Shiny Pokemon spliced with eachother, or a shiny and regular.
3. USE THE REQUEST FORM!
4. Only up to two spliced. This will change as I get better.

Splice form:
Pokemon1:
Shiny?:
Pokemon2:
Shiny?:
Colors:

Recolor form:
Pokemon:
Color(s):

I am currently working on:
Dragonite/Arcanine/Dragonite colors

I will work on later:
1) Mewtwo/Magikarp/Shiny Magikarp colors
2) Espeon/Umbreon/Icy Blue colors
3) Magikarp/Feebas/Whichever colors


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 7, 2008)

Okay, let's try,
Splice Form:
Pokemon 1: Dragonite
Shiny?: No
Pokemon 2: Arcanine
Shiny?: No
Colours: Dragonite

This should be cool, thanks Mewtwo


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 7, 2008)

You're welcome! On it!


----------



## Jester (Nov 7, 2008)

Pokemon1: Mewtwo
Shiny?: No
Pokemon2: Magikarp
Shiny?: Yes
Colors: Magikarp


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 8, 2008)

Regular Magikarp colors, or shiny?


----------



## cheesecake (Nov 8, 2008)

Ooo this looks cool, Mewtwo. :3

Splice form
Pokemon1: Espeon
Shiny?: Nope
Pokemon2: Umbreon
Shiny?: Nope 
Colors: Icy-blue


----------



## Jester (Nov 8, 2008)

Shiny.


----------



## Darksong (Nov 8, 2008)

By the way, Mewtwo, I'm just mentioning for now that it might not be a good idea to have a confirmation word for an art shop in the future.


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

Pokemon1: Magikarp
Shiny?: No 
Pokemon2: Feebas
Shiny?: No
Colors: Whatever looks better in your opinion, or is just easier.

This sounds pretty cool, Mewtwo. Can't wait to see how they look~


----------



## Lavia (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice. I'll take one please.

Splice form:
Pokemon1: Eevee
Shiny?: Nope~
Pokemon2: Skitty
Shiny?: Nope~
Colors: Eevee's if only one's colours can be chosen, but if I can can I have one that is Skitty coloured and one Eevee coloured?

Is for EeveeSkitty, my first friend~ 
Don't tell her~


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 8, 2008)

Hmm...you could be more careful you know...oh well I want it anyway even if it isn't going to be a surprise. Maybe this should have been done by PM or at least Visitor Message.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 8, 2008)

Eh, Darksong's right. No more confirmation word. And all the requests are in the request waiting list!

EDIT: It only went to cheesecake before the list got full. Requests Closed!


----------



## ZimD (Nov 8, 2008)

I thought you accepted four at a time. D=


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 9, 2008)

There is a "Working On" and a "Waiting List" I was working on an Erindor before I started this, so I need to finish that before I start on the others.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 12, 2008)

Maybe we should see examples first.


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 14, 2008)

^ There will be examples when the requests are done. And on that subject when will they be done.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 14, 2008)

BADADADADA


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Is that someone's request or just an example cause I don't think anyone requested it, but nice Espeon and (I think) Salamence.
Also if you want I could help do some of the requests if you want, you can see what I've done on my DeviantArt and there's a link at the bottom of my sig. I kind of have my own style of doing these.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 14, 2008)

Yes, it is Espeon and Salamence. I made it for Erindor, even though he didn't request it. Also, I am coming at you from school, can't work on requests right now.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 14, 2008)

So, do you want me to help do some of the requests? I'll do anything you don't want to do or don't have time to do. I'm homeschooled and I finish school at lunchtime and so have about 3-4 hours on my own before all my friends get back from school and so have alot of free time and not much to do. So, do you want me to help?

Also, if you want to see what I can do, the link to my DeviantArt is at the bottom of my sig.


----------



## Terry. T. (Nov 14, 2008)

I suck at splicing them, but I can recolour them!


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, since I haven't heard anything from Mewtwo yet about helping out, I did a splice to show what I can do,
It's Eevee and Skitty:





As you can see, I have my own style of shading that's a bit different from Sugimori. So, do you want me to help, as I said before I have loads of free time and need something to do.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 15, 2008)

...Sure! Go ahead. You're on the team! I am working on the Dragonite/Arcanine, feel free to do anything else!


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks, I'll have a go at the Espeon/Umbreon splice as I already have some good ideas for it.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 15, 2008)

I just finished Cheesecake's Espeon/Umbreon splice and here it is:
I call it Uspreon





Hope you like it


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll get to work on the Magikarp/Mewtwo splice tomorrow.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 16, 2008)

NNNOOOO!!! I WANNA DO THAT ONE!!! And the Dragonine is at home. So i'll start the Mewtwokarp.


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Sure, you can do it, it's your shop and you can do any of the ones you want. Also I thought you'd want to do that one as it involves Mewtwo. I'll do the Magikarp/Feebas then.


----------



## Bombsii (Nov 16, 2008)

A Mightyena with HootHoot's colours please.


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 16, 2008)

No. *points to tag* Requests closed.


----------



## S.K (Nov 16, 2008)

It wasn't...


----------

